# Rutenlack



## Fox91 (27. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich habe bei mir zu Hause ein paar ältere Karpfenruten stehen, bei denen schon der Lack abblättert und schon verfärbt ist.
Ich wollte nun die Ruten rundum erneuern, und da wollte ich das auchmit dem Lack machen.
Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kriege ich den Lack runter, und wie und mit was lackier ich den neu?
Oder kann ich den Lack runtermachen, und dann einfach neu die Ringe drauf wickeln ohne den Blank zu lackieren? Weil ich hab schon öfters umlackierte Ruten gesehen.

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kannmir helfen, und schon mal danke im voraus.

Gruß Michi


----------



## M-B (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenlack*

Hey Michi.
Als Lack kann ich dir nur zu einem raten und zwar Flexcot zwei Komponenten Lack,den kannst du kaufen bei CMW.
Wie du den altern Lack runter bekommst da weis ich auch keinen Rat.

Tight Lines
Mike.


----------



## DinkDiver (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenlack*

Hm also der Flexcoat is eigentlich für die Wicklungen gedacht und dafür is er wirklich super. Aber ob des fürn ganzen Blank auch geht? Ich denk das des auf jeden FAll nicht einfach ist, den ganzen Blank schön gleichmäßig zu lackieren


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenlack*

@DD:
Ich habe eine "alte" Spinnrute restauriert und mit Flexcoat komplett gelackt. War kein größerer Akt, nur Sorgfalt und Geduld ist gefragt. 
Ist die Rute "farbig" lackiert? Löst sich der "Farblack" oder Klarlack? Wenn der farbige Lack sich lösen sollte, wird es verdammt frickelig!!! Da wird ggf. ein Besuch beim Lackierer des Vertrauens nötig sein, um eine "flexible" 2-Komponenten-Farblackschicht aufzutragen... Bei Klarlack ist es auch mühevoll, aber machbar.... Ich würde in diesem Fall folgende Schritte durchziehen...
1) alte Ringe runterschnibbeln (gaaanz vorsichtig und nicht den Blank beschädigen)
2) die alte Klarlackschicht erst "grob" (320er Schmirgel), dann "fein" (600er Schmirgel" anschleifen
3) kompletten Blank sorgfältig mit Aceton reinigen
4) Ringe antütern und 2 mal lackieren
5) kompletten Blank ganz dünn mit größerem weichen Pinsel lackieren. Den Lack immer in "kleinen" Portionen anrühren und mit Aceton verdünnen. Achtung: die Abbindezeit geht mächtig in die Knie...


----------



## Fox91 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenlack*

Hi,

also es ist nur der Klarlack weg.
Ich muss also erst die Ringe anbinden bevor ich den kompletten Blank lachiere?
Und nur einmal dünn lackieren? Und in welchen verhältmis mische ich den Lack? Also bei nem Rutenbauer in meiner nähe gibt es so Epoxy 2 Komponenten lack, ist der richtig?

Und weiß jemand was sein würde wenn ich den Lack weg mach, und dann einfach neu binde und nur die Wicklungen lackiere, also das der blank nicht mehr lackiert wird?

Gruß Michi


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenlack*

Den "alten" Klarlack kannst Du nicht separat entfernen. Wenn, dann müsstest Du bis auf den Blank alles runterschrabbeln. Und das kann ggf. ziemlich schiete aussehen...  Anschleifen reicht. Das "Geschrabbelte" überdeckt die Zweikomponentenlack locker.
Die Ringe lassen sich auch besser auf den "harten" Blank binden, als wenn da bereits eine Schicht Lack drauf ist, der nachgibt und das straff gewickelte Garn "reinzieht". Eine enge Wicklung ist dann schwer und nicht korrigierbar...
Das "Mischungsverhältnis" wird schwer anzugeben sein. Ich habe max. 6 ml Lack (Komponente A:B = 1:1) angerührt und dann tropfenweise Aceton untergerührt, bis das Zeuch ein wenig flüssiger war... Aber auch nicht zu dünn, als dass es dann zu stark verläuft... Gefühl und Zungenschlach is dabei nötig!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenlack*

@Fox91,

Das lackieren der gesamten rute ist kein grösseres Problem und geht mit dem guten 2-Komponenten Lack von Flexcoat sehr gut, man muss nur sauber arbeiten.
Das heisst im einzelnen. dass Du den alten Lack am besten gleichmässig mit feinster Stahlwolle (Baumarkt) anschleifst und dann frisch (wichtig!) angemischten Flexcoat-Lack.
Das Mischungsverhältnis Lack zu Härter ist 1:1.
Zum auftragen des Lacks nehme ich in solchen Fällen keinen Pinsel sondern ein fusselfreies Tuch (z. B. Kleenex Kosmetik-Tücher). Damit kann man sehr gut eine dünne Schicht Lack gleichmässig auftragen.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Fox91 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenlack*

Hi,

also das mit dem Tuch ist ja ne gute Idee, ist man ja ziemlich schnell fertig oder?
Also ich brauche den Lack und was ist das für Härtner? Wie heißt der genau, weil dann  besorg ich mir das und fang dann demnächst mal an.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenlack*



> Ich muss also erst die Ringe anbinden bevor ich den kompletten Blank lachiere?


Geht sorum und auch andersrum.
Das Problem mit dem vorher gelackten Blank ist ja schon erklärt. Dann muss man den Lack erstmal richtig durchhärten lassen (ein paar Wochen) bis man wickelt.

Wenn man erst wickelt und dann lackiert, ist der Blank hinterher garantiert nicht mehr Fettfrei.

Oft die Hände Waschen! Evtl Anpackstellen mit Kreppband vorher abkleben. oder nach dem Wickeln die ungewickelten stellen nochmals vorsichtig reinigen. (Aceton oder Alkohol/Spiritus)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenlack*

@Fox91

Der Härter nach dem Du fragst ist bei dem Flex-Coat-Lack dabei.
Ein "Gebinde" Flex-Coat besteht immer aus 2 Fläschchen. In einer Flasche ist das Harz (englisch "Resin"), die Farbe ist klar durchsichtig. in der anderen Flasche ist der Härter (englisch "Hardener"), die Farbe ist gelblich durchsichtig. Diese 2 Komponenten mischt man genau 1:1. Ich benutzte zum Abmessen der Komponenten kleine Einweg-Spritzen (1 ml) aus der Apotheke. Kleinere Mengen als jeweils 1 ml machen beim mischen wenig Sinnn, da sonst beim mischen zuviele Bläschen im Lack sind. Das Mischen mache ich in kleinen Einweg-Schnapsgläsern aus Plastik. Das mischen muss sorgfältig passieren, z.B. mit einen kleinen Zahnstocher. Am Anfang sieht man Schlieren in der Flüssigkeit. Wenn die nicht mehr sichtbar sind dann ist genug umgerührt worden, bei mir dauert das ca. 1-2 min. Danach musst Du zügig arbeiten, nach ca 30 min wird der angemischte Lack immer zäher und lässt sich dann immer schwerer sauber verarbeiten. Wenn Du Ringwindungen lackierst musst Du den Blank anfangs immer drehen, damit keine Lacknasen enstehen, wenn du allerdings nur den Blank mit dem Tuch lackierst, ist die Lackschicht so dünn, dass das Drehen nicht notwendig ist. Achte nur darauf möglichst staubfrei zu arbeiten. Flexcoat-Lack ist nach ca. 2-3 h "grifftrocken" und nach ca 12-24 Stunden vollkommen durchgehärtet, das hängt ein wenig von der Temperatur ab.
Ach ja, achte darauf, dass du beim Abmessen mit den Spritzen immer eine Spritze für den Lack und einen andere für den Härter benutzt! Wenn du darauf nicht achtest und so kleine Mengen Härter in die Lackflasche kommen oder umgekehrt, so kannst du nämlich den Rest in der Flasche bald wegwerfen, da selbst durch kleine Mengen Härter in der Lackflasche die chemische Reaktion ausgeöst wird, die zur Durchhärtung führt. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Lacken verdunstet bei Epoxilacken nämlich kein Lösungsmittel sondern es findet eine chemische Reaktion (Polymerisation) statt, die zur Härtung führt.
Und nun viel Erfolg beim lackieren.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------

